# Old Clock Watch Repair Books Wanted



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Has anybody got any suggestions as to which clock/watch repair books are worth looking out for, I like the older style of book with line drawings similar to technical manuals from the 1930-1960's, something with plenty of nice picture and easy to understand.

Guessing internet auctions would be the easiest place to get them as I have never seen one anywhere else as yet.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a couple by Donald de Carle. Excellent reading. :notworthy: Probably far more info than you will ever use.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

tixntox said:


> I have a couple by Donald de Carle. Excellent reading. :notworthy: *Probably far more info than you will ever use.*
> 
> Mike


Second what Mike says - but definitely *more info than you'll ever **be able** to use* :yes: Great read tho' coorie in with a dram and read a bit every now and then


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep...The Donald de Carle books are great if you want the older style of line drawings (and very accurate they are too)....not a photo in sight. You can try the Bay, or that well known mail order emporium that goes by the name of a very long jungle river. They sometimes have second hand, near mint copies for a lot less than new....that's where I got my two.

Practical Watch Repairing by Donald de Carle...550 illustrations...ISBN 978-0-7198-0030-6

Practical Clock Repairing by Donald de Carle..400+ illustrations...ISBN 978-0-7198-0000-9

Â£17.99 and Â£18.99 respectively (new)

Also, Clocks and Clock Repairing by Eric Smith....ISBN 0-7188-9167-8, another one from the same source, with a mixture of line drawings and a few old black and white photos.

Hope this helps. :thumbsup:

Edit: Just checked @[email protected]'ve reduced the prices of the de Carles to Â£11.20 and Â£13.24 (new) and they have 2nd hand copies available, and the other one is Â£16.07....


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, there the ones that keep coming up so it's those I'll get...cheers!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd steer clear of Mechanical and Quartz Watch Repair by Mick Watters. The pictures I found are far too dark and unclear to be of much use.


----------

